

EBay CEO Asked About Amazon, Bitcoin and Unpopular Seller Policy - TwoFactor
http://www.ecommercebytes.com/cab/abn/y14/m05/i14/s01

======
TwoFactor
Relevant quote from the conference call: "We think Bitcoin will play a very
important role in the future. Exactly how that plays out, and how we can best
take advantage of it and enable it with PayPal, that's something we're
actively considering. It's on our radar screen."

